# What to Wear With a Cartier Tank?



## admiration (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello friends,

I recently purchased this Cartier Tank and am expecting it to arrive in the next week or so. 

I was wondering, what should I wear with this piece? I feel as if it would be acceptable to wear a t shirt and jeans with this watch, although others disagree.

Thoughts?

Edit: I'll include some context for this post. I am in my early 20s, and a student, so my usual attire consists of jeans, a t shirt, and a jacket (weather depending). I do not wear suits all too often.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Not t-shirts. 

At least a tailored jacket, better a suit.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Why would your wardrobe revolve around a watch?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I always wear mine with this -


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

admiration said:


> I feel as if it would be acceptable to wear a t shirt and jeans with this watch,


Only if you also wear flip-flops!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Does your girlfriend wear her diamond broach on her t shirt?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

That does it... tomorrow morning, I am hitting the local Waffle House wearing a double-breasted morning dress coat with shorts and Birkenstocks.


----------



## admiration (Jul 10, 2014)

Keep 'em coming boys.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Why would your wardrobe revolve around a watch?


Good question!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

A jaguar F-Type?


:devil:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

orange fury said:


> A jaguar F-Type?
> :devil:


LMAO!! Yes!!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Honestly you can wear it with anything you please, but it's definitely a dress watch and better suited for wear with a suit. 

There was a time when one would have a sport watch (Rolex sub, Omega speedy) and a dress watch for wear with a suit. Those lines have long since been blurred. 

Interesting regarding the watch and the tank shown above a Cartier modeled the bracelet and watch case on the lines of the French tanks used in WWI.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> I always wear mine with this -
> 
> View attachment 11949


You beat me to it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Battle fatigues, what else would one wear with a tank?


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> Interesting regarding the watch and the tank shown above a Cartier modeled the bracelet and watch case on the lines of the French tanks used in WWI.


Hopefully the watches hold up better

Back to the question at hand: I think you can wear whatever with the watch, my greatest concern would be that if you wear it as a daily wear watch in an environment other than an office you may find the strap wearing prematurely.

However, looks can be a bit deceiving; that's a Tank Solo, if I'm not mistaken, and the Solo tends to wear considerably sportier than the similarly styled Louis Cartier. I actually looked at the Solo on a bracelet, but the full size wore a bit too big for me while the medium size wasn't available with a mechanical movement.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree SG 67, that you can wear it with almost anything, but traditionally that was a dress watch to be worn with suits and ties or at least a sport coat and tie. Today, though, I see men wearing sport watches with suits and dress watches with jeans and T-shirts, but since you asked, I would at least lean toward collared shirts and nicer pants (creased chinos and up) as the bottom end of what I would wear it with. 

However, since you bought it - to turn the question around - when you bought it, what did you want to wear it with / what inspired you to buy it / is / are there a type(s) of outfit(s) you have in mind?


----------



## admiration (Jul 10, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> I agree SG 67, that you can wear it with almost anything, but traditionally that was a dress watch to be worn with suits and ties or at least a sport coat and tie. Today, though, I see men wearing sport watches with suits and dress watches with jeans and T-shirts, but since you asked, I would at least lean toward collared shirts and nicer pants (creased chinos and up) as the bottom end of what I would wear it with.
> 
> However, since you bought it - to turn the question around - when you bought it, what did you want to wear it with / what inspired you to buy it / is / are there a type(s) of outfit(s) you have in mind?


I really liked the classic feel to the watch: It's plain, simple, and aesthetically pleasing.

I didn't consider, at the time of the purchase, what outfit I would wear with it, I only started to think about it after I purchased the watch. I usually wear jeans and a t shirt, I feel as if this watch would be acceptable to wear with this kind of outfit. Others, however, argue that this watch should not be worn with jeans and a t shirt and that it should be only worn with a suit or dress shirt and pants.

I just wanted to gage the vibe around these forums to see what you guys think.

Cheers.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

admiration said:


> I really liked the classic feel to the watch: It's plain, simple, and aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> I didn't consider, at the time of the purchase, what outfit I would wear with it, I only started to think about it after I purchased the watch. I usually wear jeans and a t shirt, I feel as if this watch would be acceptable to wear with this kind of outfit. Others, however, argue that this watch should not be worn with jeans and a t shirt and that it should be only worn with a suit or dress shirt and pants.
> 
> ...


The other things to think about, if you find it too dressy with jeans/t-shirts (in that you don't like the look, not what others say) then you have some other options. First, I'm guessing you can buy the bracelet for less than the price of a new wardrobe, which makes the Solo a lot sportier. You can also go with other color straps, such as the brown they show the gold model on. When I looked at it, I was considering going with a dark blue strap instead, to match the hands and crown.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

admiration said:


> I really liked the classic feel to the watch: It's plain, simple, and aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> I didn't consider, at the time of the purchase, what outfit I would wear with it, I only started to think about it after I purchased the watch. I usually wear jeans and a t shirt, I feel as if this watch would be acceptable to wear with this kind of outfit. Others, however, argue that this watch should not be worn with jeans and a t shirt and that it should be only worn with a suit or dress shirt and pants.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I have two yellow gold vintage Hamilton tanks that I occasionally have worn with a tshirt and jeans (in the increasingly rare instances that happens). It does make for an interesting contrast, I saw a picture of Ryan Reynolds wearing a tank with a white t shirt and jeans, and he actually pulled it off pretty well I thought. If it were me (and the Tank Solo is one of my favorite watches in that price bracket, so I hope to own one some day), I would primarily wear it with a suit (or at least a sportcoat). It's unquestionably a dress watch and really can't be dressed down, so the question you have to ask yourself is whether or not you like the intentional contrast.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

orange fury said:


> If it were me (and the Tank Solo is one of my favorite watches in that price bracket, so I hope to own one some day), I would primarily wear it with a suit (or at least a sportcoat). It's unquestionably a dress watch and really can't be dressed down, so the question you have to ask yourself is whether or not you like the intentional contrast.


Not sure I can agree with you entirely regarding the Solo. Look at the full-size on the bracelet; hardly a dress watch in my opinion. Wears as big as the Roadster, just a bit thinner.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I just re-read my post - I left off the most important part. Congratulations, you bought a beautiful watch - enjoy it and wear it in good health. All this silly stuff we on this board worry about is fine for what it is - figuring out how many clothes-angels can dance on the head of a well-attired pin - but, in the real world, you have great watch to wear with whatever you want.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

TimelesStyle said:


> Not sure I can agree with you entirely regarding the Solo. Look at the full-size on the bracelet; hardly a dress watch in my opinion. Wears as big as the Roadster, just a bit thinner.


I meant just on the leather strap. I personally can't stand tanks on bracelets, I think the bracelet overpowers the watch case. Just my opinion


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

admiration said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recently purchased this Cartier Tank and am expecting it to arrive in the next week or so.
> 
> ...


IMO, this would make a better 2nd or 3rd watch than an 'Only' watch.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I meant just on the leather strap. I personally can't stand tanks on bracelets, I think the bracelet overpowers the watch case. Just my opinion


I found the same when I tried on the full-sized Solo, which was actually disappointing. I don't mind the bracelet on the Francais, but the one on the Solo full size was too wide. I'd be OK with the medium on a bracelet but for the fact that it comes as quartz-only.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

admiration said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recently purchased this Cartier Tank and am expecting it to arrive in the next week or so.
> 
> ...


A cigarette and a beautiful woman on your arm a la Serge Gainsbourg : https://pleasurephoto.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/jane-serge-gainsbourg.jpg


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone who needs to ask what to wear with a Cartier shouldn't own one :devil:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

TimelesStyle said:


> I found the same when I tried on the full-sized Solo, which was actually disappointing. I don't mind the bracelet on the Francais, but the one on the Solo full size was too wide. I'd be OK with the medium on a bracelet but for the fact that it comes as quartz-only.


I should've clarified, I was talking about the mid sized quartz. For the price of the full size auto, I'm saving a little extra and getting a JLC Reverso (which is what I really want anyways lol)


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've always wondered why people will pay good money for a quartz watch when there are so many good, and relatively affordable, mechanical watches to be had.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Honestly you can wear it with anything you please, but it's definitely a dress watch and better suited for wear with a suit.


This.



SG_67 said:


> There was a time when one would have a sport watch (Rolex sub, Omega speedy) and a dress watch for wear with a suit.


True. I no longer bother with a [edit: dress] watch at all.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Anyone who needs to ask what to wear with a Cartier shouldn't own one :devil:


This also.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> I've always wondered why people will pay good money for a quartz watch when there are so many good, and relatively affordable, mechanical watches to be had.


Some people want a timepiece, others want a piece of jewelry that tells time. I'm in the former camp, but nothing wrong with the latter either, and I think it's probably a category many Cartier customers fall into.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

TimelesStyle said:


> Some people want a timepiece, others want a piece of jewelry that tells time. I'm in the former camp, but nothing wrong with the latter either, and I think it's probably a category many Cartier customers fall into.


This is especially true with regard to Cartier as they have been traditionally renowned as a jeweler rather than a watchmaker like Rolex. ( I was recently reminded of this by a lady employed by Cartier.) :icon_study:


----------



## admiration (Jul 10, 2014)

I just received my watch and I've got to say that I really like it.

I was in a bit of a rush and had to make a quick dash out of the house to make it on time for my haircut, so I didn't have time to change: I wore sweatpants, a light blue undershirt, and my new watch (hardly the most flattering combination). I found this combination to work well, even with the dressy watch -- I can only imagine what I'd look like with jeans and a t shirt, or even a suit.

My mother's first take on the watch was that it looked feminine, she initially thought it was a girl's watch. This watch might not be for all, but it's one that I enjoy.

I believe this watch is a timeless classic and would wear well with almost any outfit. I was just interested in hearing what a lot of you guys had to say on the matter.










Cheers.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Listen, mate, nobody on here likes sweatpants or t-shirts to begin with.

Like, if you're into something as classically-styled as a tank watch, why not aim for classic casual attire, like JFK there?


----------



## admiration (Jul 10, 2014)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Listen, mate, nobody on here likes sweatpants or t-shirts to begin with.
> 
> Like, if you're into something as classically-styled as a tank watch, why not aim for classic casual attire, like JFK there?


I don't look good in dress shirts (have yet to find one that I like).

I look my best when I'm wearing a suit, but I'm a student so I do not wear suits all too often. My usual get up is a nice pair of jeans, a white t shirt, and a nice leather jacket.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

admiration said:


> My mother's first take on the watch was that it looked feminine, she initially thought it was a girl's watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Momma is usually right.

In your early 20's you're no JFK.


----------



## admiration (Jul 10, 2014)

mhdena said:


> Momma is usually right.
> 
> In your early 20's you're no JFK.


Mommy always told me I could be whoever I wanted to be!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

admiration said:


> I don't look good in dress shirts (have yet to find one that I like).
> 
> I look my best when I'm wearing a suit, but I'm a student so I do not wear suits all too often. My usual get up is a nice pair of jeans, a white t shirt, and a nice leather jacket.


Well, you may want to search for shirts that fit well. I know I've had a hard time finding one, but a shirt really is a much more flattering garment than a t-shirt. The collar frames the face, and there's enough detail that there's a lot of little ways to express oneself in a subtle way -- a two-button cuff and a spread collar say something very different to a point collar and a rounded cuff, for example.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Listen, mate, nobody on here likes sweatpants or t-shirts to begin with.
> 
> Like, if you're into something as classically-styled as a tank watch, why not aim for classic casual attire, like JFK there?


Or if you prefer a more louche persona in your jeans and loafers why not Monsieur Gainbourg? :cool2:

https://pleasurephotoroom.files.wor...-paris-photo-by-reg-lancastergetty-images.jpg


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> Or if you prefer a more louche persona in your jeans and loafers why not Monsieur Gainbourg? :cool2:
> 
> https://pleasurephotoroom.files.wor...-paris-photo-by-reg-lancastergetty-images.jpg


I admit, I'd rather come across as Gainsbourg-ish than Kennedian, though of course I am neither.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

The advice about wearing out the leather band is certainly valid. Perhaps you could switch out the original and hold it back for later times and replace it with an inexpensive fabric watch strap that would meld with your current life style..


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I admit, I'd rather come across as Gainsbourg-ish than Kennedian, though of course I am neither.


Which man attracted the more beautiful women? Would you rather have an affair with Marilyn Monroe or Jane Birkin and Brigitte Bardot ?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> Which man attracted the more beautiful women? Would you rather have an affair with Marilyn Monroe or Jane Birkin and Brigitte Bardot ?


(d) All of the above.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Brio1 said:


> Which man attracted the more beautiful women? Would you rather have an affair with Marilyn Monroe or Jane Birkin and Brigitte Bardot ?


If only I had to make that choice.:devil:


----------



## d4nimal (Feb 16, 2014)

In modern times the lines between dress and sports watches has blended, but in the other direction, meaning sports watches are now being worn with suits and tuxedos ala James Bond. Unfortunately, I don't think the reverse is true. I think the Tank Solo is going to be a tough sell when you are instinctively picking up sweats and a t shirt. In short, your wrist is not agreeing with your clothes - it wants to be in a suit or sportscoat.

For me, I think you may have done better as a one-watch with something sportier in that price range (assuming you paid ~2.5-3k?) like a preowned Speedmaster Pro, a vintage Rolex Datejust (one of the more versatile watches in my opinion), or something Nomos makes (not as sporty, but simple and in-house caliber). There are a lot of fliegers made as well that are fantastic casual wear, though usually on the bigger side (small wrists beware). 

In the end, however, don't let naysayers let you down. It's a really cool watch, and one I would have not appreciated when I was 20 (not that I'm that much older than you, I'd like to think). If you like it a lot, just enjoy it. I would, however, put a bit of effort into thinking about what you wear when you have it on <-- tone of this statement not meant to sound condescending; just a suggestion to help you enjoy the watch more w/ some sartorial synergy.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Well, you may want to search for shirts that fit well. I know I've had a hard time finding one, but a shirt really is a much more flattering garment than a t-shirt. The collar frames the face, and there's enough detail that there's a lot of little ways to express oneself in a subtle way -- a two-button cuff and a spread collar say something very different to a point collar and a rounded cuff, for example.


Nice try, but I'm pretty sure our collective chain is getting yanked.









Trollin', trollin', trollin' on the forum. (Sung to the tune of _Proud Mary_.)


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Listen, mate, nobody on here likes sweatpants or t-shirts to begin with.
> 
> Like, if you're into something as classically-styled as a tank watch, why not aim for classic casual attire, like JFK there?


Not true. Many of us like t shirts to keep sweat marks off the underarms of our dress shirts on hot days, or sweatpants in the gym.


----------



## smithey (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow..you're in your 20's with a Cartier Tank? Impressive. It's quite a valuable watch and I wouldn't want to wear it with a plain t-shirt. How about wearing it with something dressy, such as a blazer and and instead of jeans, cotton pants or slacks.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Some comments here have been interesting and pertinent to the OP's question. In my 30's, I had a Santos that was about the same shape and size. I could never make it work. Even with suits, the appearance seemed too delicate for me. I hope he has better luck. Cartier watches, in my opinion, tend toward a more elegant appearance, although technically I think they are quite robust.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ I purchased a Cartier tank for my wife a couple of years ago as a gift. She loves it and I will admit, Cartier has some very classic designs. I know that their calibre watches offer an in house movement for the first time, and have gotten some wonderful reviews from the technical aficionados on the watch forums. 

I'm surprised you found the santos too delicate. I've always thought of it as one of the sportier looking watches, with the visible screws in the case. Maybe I'm thinking of a different model.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

A judicious search for images of people wearing the Cartier tank watch generated these hits.

Exhibit A - Gary Cooper in the Cartier advertising for the watch...

Exhibit B - Cary Grant wore a Cartier tank watch in the film "North by Northwest"...









So sartorially speaking, the bar has been set rather highly.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Cartier is now a legitimate watch company. (As is Montblanc surprisingly enough) As you mentioned people are loving the calibre watches. They have also come out with several very impressive R&D showpieces. Watchtime did a nice writeup on them not too long ago. https://www.watchtime.com/featured/cartier-complicated/

All that said, JLC Reverso > Cartier Tank.

Still, its a beautiful watch, enjoy it however you want it. I don't mind the jeans and dress watch look at all.


SG_67 said:


> ^ I purchased a Cartier tank for my wife a couple of years ago as a gift. She loves it and I will admit, Cartier has some very classic designs. I know that their calibre watches offer an in house movement for the first time, and have gotten some wonderful reviews from the technical aficionados on the watch forums.
> 
> I'm surprised you found the santos too delicate. I've always thought of it as one of the sportier looking watches, with the visible screws in the case. Maybe I'm thinking of a different model.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

tigerpac said:


> Cartier is now a legitimate watch company. (As is Montblanc surprisingly enough) As you mentioned people are loving the calibre watches. They have also come out with several very impressive R&D showpieces. Watchtime did a nice writeup on them not too long ago. https://www.watchtime.com/featured/cartier-complicated/
> 
> All that said, JLC Reverso > Cartier Tank.
> 
> Still, its a beautiful watch, enjoy it however you want it. I don't mind the jeans and dress watch look at all.


One has to wonder whether Cartier and Montblanc each independently began designing movements, or if there was a collective effort by Richemont to make each of their brands a true manufacture, but with many common design elements across each beneath the surface.

Omega technically has "manufacture" movements, but I've heard that, while exclusive to Omega in every way, they are still produced in a separate section of the ETA factory, since both are owned by Swatch. Not sure if that's accurate or not.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

I believe Omega has their own facilities now but originally ETA was producing their co-ax movements.

It seems Richemont let's their different companies work pretty independently but it is an interesting question.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

d4nimal said:


> something Nomos makes (not as sporty, but simple and in-house caliber). There are a lot of fliegers made as well that are fantastic casual wear, though usually on the bigger side (small wrists beware).


Don't forget about the Nomos Club. Perfectly sporty, perfectly dressy. Definitely going to be my next purchase.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

tigerpac said:


> Cartier is now a legitimate watch company. (As is Montblanc surprisingly enough) As you mentioned people are loving the calibre watches. They have also come out with several very impressive R&D showpieces. Watchtime did a nice writeup on them not too long ago. https://www.watchtime.com/featured/cartier-complicated/
> 
> All that said, JLC Reverso > Cartier Tank.
> 
> Still, its a beautiful watch, enjoy it however you want it. I don't mind the jeans and dress watch look at all.


Has WatchTime magazine, or rather catalogue, conferred legitimacy upon Cartier now?  I like the rectangular shape of the Cartier Tank case, but they are well known inside the industry for their abysmal servicing. And I would not overpay for a Montblanc watch.

I have a friend that was in the " fine jewelry " business with the ownership of a boutique for years. Ask a " collector "/consumer and a person inside the industry: you will receive two different responses with regard to the same watch. He stated that (with his vast insider knowledge) for him "fine timepieces" have really lost their mystique. This from a man that owns quite a few...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

tigerpac said:


> I believe Omega has their own facilities now but originally ETA was producing their co-ax movements.
> 
> It seems Richemont let's their different companies work pretty independently but it is an interesting question.


Omega is clearly the best value relative to the price point. They have their own specific service facility in Seattle now. (It is no longer necessary to send them to the Swatch group facility in Weehawken, New Jersey.)


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Watches are a status symbol , a watch can tell your social position , level of education , taste and wealth so says Forbes magazine.
A Cartier is a fine watch and should be treated as such. The tank should be worn with a suit or sports jacket.
The Cartier you purchased says a lot about you. It appears you enjoy fine things. People may not see your car or house but they will see
your watch.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

tigerpac said:


> I believe Omega has their own facilities now but originally ETA was producing their co-ax movements.
> 
> It seems Richemont let's their different companies work pretty independently but it is an interesting question.


Well, the original Co-axial was still designed around an ETA base, this I know for sure. The difference, I believe, is that the current version was designed from the ground up by Omega and is manufactured in a completely separate, Omega-only part of the ETA facility, rather than in an "Omega factory". Like Rolex, it's still more about the science of watchmaking than the art, but for durable everyday pieces I'm just fine with that (my daily wear watch is a Rolex Explorer II, and before pulling the trigger I'd considered an Aqua Terra).

And it would certainly appear that Richemont has each of its makers working independently, but what I've always wondered was whether, for example, they (in a manner of speaking) sat all their head watchmakers down with the team from JLC, VC, etc. for a "this is how it's done" session, after which they all went back and designed similar movements and were able to source at least some parts in common. Pure conjecture on my part, but it's difficult to believe a company like Richemont wouldn't be tempted by at least some economies of scale (though certainly not like Swatch).


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

silverporsche said:


> Watches are a status symbol , a watch can tell your social position , level of education , taste and wealth so says Forbes magazine.


How do explain all of the rappers out there wearing tourbillons?


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> How do explain all of the rappers out there wearing tourbillons?


There are rappers driving Ferrari's , and living in the Hamptons. A rapper wearing a Patek Philippe or driving a Ferrari is still a a rapper , no different than a gangster driving a Ferrari or wearing a Patek Philippe he is still a gangster. 
You might pose that question to Forbes magazine.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Anyone who needs to ask what to wear with a Cartier shouldn't own one :devil:[/QUOTE
> There has always been those who have question what to wear with a certain brand or type of watch. Example should one wear a suit with
> a Rolex ? Rolex's or generally sport watches . A Cartier tank is more dressier and might be worn with a suit or sport coat. Movie goers
> notice that James Bond wears a sports watch with a suit. The English gentleman generally never wears a sports watch such as a Rolex
> ...


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Grayson said:


> A judicious search for images of people wearing the Cartier tank watch generated these hits.
> 
> Exhibit A - Gary Cooper in the Cartier advertising for the watch...
> 
> ...


Soon fixed ...


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

silverporsche said:


> Watches are a status symbol , a watch can tell your social position , level of education , taste and wealth so says Forbes magazine.
> A Cartier is a fine watch and should be treated as such. The tank should be worn with a suit or sports jacket.
> The Cartier you purchased says a lot about you. It appears you enjoy fine things. People may not see your car or house but they will see
> your watch.


How one behaves and administers himself is a reflection of character, status and education. That says more about anyone than anything hanging off of one's wrist, shoulder or on ones's feet.

That cannot be purchased. An expensive watch can. I can strap a Cartier on a sewer rat and it wouldn't make me think of it as anything more than a sewer rat.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> How one behaves and administers himself is a reflection of character, status and education. That says more about anyone than anything hanging off of one's wrist, shoulder or on ones's feet.
> 
> That cannot be purchased. An expensive watch can. I can strap a Cartier on a sewer rat and it wouldn't make me think of it as anything more than a sewer rat.


Most people we encounter we never get to know. We have no idea who they are and certainly what their character is. We make a decision about that person from our experiences. How one dresses is our first impression. A man wearing an experience watch such as a Cartier
for those who would identify such quality if it reflect nothing else tells us that the man has excellent taste in quality watches and can afford one.
As for as a sewer rat I was not aware that sewer rats wore watches if so if a rat wore a Cartier I would consider that the sewer rat
had an appreciation of quality watches.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> How one behaves and administers himself is a reflection of character, status and education. That says more about anyone than anything hanging off of one's wrist, shoulder or on ones's feet.
> 
> That cannot be purchased. An expensive watch can. I can strap a Cartier on a sewer rat and it wouldn't make me think of it as anything more than a sewer rat.


^^This X 1000!! Pulitzer material!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

silverporsche said:


> Most people we encounter we never get to know. We have no idea who they are and certainly what their character is. We make a decision about that person from our experiences. How one dresses is our first impression. A man wearing an experience watch such as a Cartier
> for those who would identify such quality if it reflect nothing else tells us that the man has excellent taste in quality watches and can afford one.
> As for as a sewer rat I was not aware that sewer rats wore watches if so if a rat wore a Cartier I would consider that the sewer rat
> had an appreciation of quality watches.


Or our man and the rat happen to be suffering from " status anxiety " : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Status_Anxiety :icon_pale:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> Or our man and the rat happen to be suffering from " status anxiety " : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Status_Anxiety :icon_pale:


Can't find that one in the DSM-5... I guess that we can just file it under GAD (generalized anxiety disorder). :tongue2:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Brio1 said:


> Or our man and the rat happen to be suffering from " status anxiety " : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Status_Anxiety :icon_pale:


Not at all, I appreciate a good watch too. I do notice a persons watch as I know other things and if I were to see that I would guess that the individual enjoys nice things.

It does not, however, tell me anything about the persons character, status, education level or any other intangible quality that would help me decide whether I want the gentleman as a dinner companion. It simply tells me he knows where the Cartier store is.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> How one behaves and administers himself is a reflection of character, status and education. That says more about anyone than anything hanging off of one's wrist, shoulder or on ones's feet.
> 
> That cannot be purchased. An expensive watch can. I can strap a Cartier on a sewer rat and it wouldn't make me think of it as anything more than a sewer rat.


Well said, sir. I'm glad to see that there are men not taken in by bourgeois paraphernalia. But the conferring status pitch works in selling " fine timepieces " , right ?


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> Not at all, I appreciate a good watch too. I do notice a persons watch as I know other things and if I were to see that I would guess that the individual enjoys nice things.
> 
> It does not, however, tell me anything about the persons character, status, education level or any other intangible quality that would help me decide whether I want the gentleman as a dinner companion. It simply tells me he knows where the Cartier store is.


The person who purchases a high end quality watch is generally not interested in people who does not sure their values. No different than 
from a person who buys a Porsche or wears a Kiton Suit. That person is aware of the status of a Cartier watch or any other such watch.
One does not buy a quality watch to keep time. It is all about image ! Some may also appreciate quality. Rolex is the most popular watch in
the world because of what it represents. It keeps no better time than a Timex.
There is very little different between the man that wears a Rolex , drives a S series Mercedes and wears a Kiton suit.If there is the Kiton 
is less well known.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

silverporsche said:


> The person who purchases a high end quality watch is generally not interested in people who does not sure their values. No different than
> from a person who buys a Porsche or wears a Kiton Suit. That person is aware of the status of a Cartier watch or any other such watch.
> One does not buy a quality watch to keep time. It is all about image ! Some may also appreciate quality. Rolex is the most popular watch in
> the world because of what it represents. It keeps no better time than a Timex.
> ...


Correct, but you earlier stated that it says a lot about the person wearing it. I would suggest is says nothing except that the person can afford the watch, and in this day and age we must assume that it's not a knock off.

As for sharing values and interests, I don't take into consideration a person's choice in timepiece, clothing or anything else. There are far more intangible and interesting qualities that I value in another person. A nice watch is a conversation piece and that's about it. I couldn't imagine basing a relationship around it.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

silverporsche said:


> The person who purchases a high end quality watch is generally not interested in people who does not sure their values. No different than
> from a person who buys a Porsche or wears a Kiton Suit.


Fortunately, most of the people I know who own Porsches and Breitlings do not share this shallow perspective. Otherwise they'd not associate with me. Most people who own these things have realized that success requires that their life experience be broad, and so do not choose to limit the universe of people they associate with based on what those other people own.

There's a reason for the old joke asking the difference between a porcupine and a Porsche.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

silverporsche said:


> The person who purchases a high end quality watch is generally not interested in people who does not sure their values. No different than
> from a person who buys a Porsche or wears a Kiton Suit. That person is aware of the status of a Cartier watch or any other such watch.
> One does not buy a quality watch to keep time. It is all about image ! Some may also appreciate quality. Rolex is the most popular watch in
> the world because of what it represents. It keeps no better time than a Timex.
> ...


I'm not sure I can agree with this one. There are many reasons a person might buy a Rolex... Or a Kiton suit... I am guessing that you mention these 3 as status symbols and therefore are impying that someone that buys these brands must be doing so for status?


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

MaxBuck said:


> Fortunately, most of the people I know who own Porsches and Breitlings do not share this shallow perspective. Otherwise they'd not associate with me. Most people who own these things have realized that success requires that their life experience be broad, and so do not choose to limit the universe of people they associate with based on what those other people own.
> 
> There's a reason for the old joke asking the difference between a porcupine and a Porsche.


We live in a different part of the country , having been a member of the Porsche Club of North America for 18 years , I have found there 
are many differences in Porsche owners. The car has become a status item due to it's cost. That was not always the case many peoples in the club recently buys the car for status and would not know one end of the car from the other. That includes buyers of other luxury makes.
What a person owns generally brings them in contact with people they would otherwise not meet. 
Some people call others shallow because they do not agree with someone's else opinion or share different values . That is very common today. Porsche and a porcupine 
how are they related.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

justonemore said:


> I'm not sure I can agree with this one. There are many reasons a person might buy a Rolex... Or a Kiton suit... I am guessing that you mention these 3 as status symbols and therefore are impying that someone that buys these brands must be doing so for status?


I used the terms generally and some. The items listed or status symbols due to their cost and position in the market place. There are those who buy Porsche's because of it's racing history and technical abilities, others for many different reasons. Rolex excellence in quality and
again because of how it is marketed. Kiton is no different.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> Correct, but you earlier stated that it says a lot about the person wearing it. I would suggest is says nothing except that the person can afford the watch, and in this day and age we must assume that it's not a knock off.
> 
> As for sharing values and interests, I don't take into consideration a person's choice in timepiece, clothing or anything else. There are far more intangible and interesting qualities that I value in another person. A nice watch is a conversation piece and that's about it. I couldn't imagine basing a relationship around it.


You may not but others may. We do not all think alike , we agree and disagree , but most important in my opinion we respect others opinion 
which is becoming more difficult today especially in America.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

silverporsche said:


> Porsche and a porcupine...how are they related.


On a porcupine, the pricks are on the outside.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

silverporsche said:


> You may not but others may. We do not all think alike , we agree and disagree , but most important in my opinion we respect others opinion
> which is becoming more difficult today especially in America.


Fair enough.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> On a porcupine, the pricks are on the outside.


Again how is that related to a Porsche and what is a ***** ? Porches are fine cars as are Cartier watches , both or upmarket items.
Porsche's and Cartier's are not for everyone. The topic is what to wear with a Cartier tank ? I have had a Cartier Tank for 40 years , paid less than $300.00. Today that same watch list for over $6,000 ! The first Porsche I purchased sold for $10,000 A 1973 911s. The wheels on 911's cost half of that today !I have read that a porcupine has quills or spines , maybe Webster is incorrect.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Nice try, but I'm pretty sure our collective chain is getting yanked.
> 
> View attachment 11960
> 
> ...


This started out as a *PRANK POST* and as spiraled downward as most watch posts do.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Can I wear it with a cape?


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

I shouldn't do this, but I just have to....:devil:

I'm NOT a student and I have more clothes than I can shake the proverbial stick at. I recently picked up a 45 year old Timex Self Wind Automatic and the new band I bought cost DOUBLE what the watch did. Is it OK if I wear it with my jammies on, or should I go put on a suit with it? I think I like it almost as much as the 45 year old Rolex I have also. See below....I think my IPad and I need to work on our "selfie taking" skills cuz we suck at it!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a fairly dressy watch. I agree a suit would be much better with this.


----------

